# pressure



## roe29 (Sep 27, 2002)

With constipating ibs, my bad day is when I have constant feeling in rectum area that I have to GO. This can last all day, and in evening worse. No cramps or pain. Best day is when I am constipated. no pressure, no gas, no bloating. Move every 2 days. Can hemmorhoids or cystoceal cause this or is it part of IBS?


----------

